# Had to put our dog to sleep today...



## jwoair23 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty sad day. Our 17 year old Pekingese mix just started deteriorating rapidly over the past couple days, and today we decided to let him go. I have only known him the four years I've been with my fiancee, but she got him when he was a puppy. I like to think of myself as a pretty tough guy, but I have to admit I was crying pretty good at the end. 

We have two other Pekingese, and two cats, so we still have them to give us some comfort.

I attached a picture of him when he was about 14-15. Rest in peace Mackenzie.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2012)

My condolances.  It's tough.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 4, 2012)

I am so sorry. I have the world's greatest cat and he is very sick. I don't think he's gonna make it.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear. But you do know that there is another dog out there to rescue you and you them.

Gary


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 4, 2012)

* I Rescued A Human Today*
Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor
peering apprehensively into the kennels.
I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her.
I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldn't be afraid.

As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident
I had in the back of my cage.
I didn't want her to know that I hadn't been walked today.
Sometimes the shelter keepers get too busy
and I didn't want her to think poorly of them.
As she read my kennel card,
I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about my past.
I only have the future to look forward to
and want to make a difference in someone's life.
She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me.

I shoved my shoulder and side of my head
up against the bars to comfort her.
Gentle fingertips caressed my neck;
she was desperate for companionship.

A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw
to assure her that all would be well.
Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright
that I instantly jumped into her arms.

I would promise to keep her safe.
I would promise to always be by her side.
I would promise to do everything I could
to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes.

I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor.
So many more are out there who haven't walked the corridors.
So many more to be saved.
At least I could save one.
_ I rescued a human today_.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 4, 2012)

my condolences......sad day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> Pretty sad day. Our 17 year old Pekingese mix just started deteriorating rapidly over the past couple days, and today we decided to let him go. I have only known him the four years I've been with my fiancee, but she got him when he was a puppy. I like to think of myself as a pretty tough guy, but I have to admit I was crying pretty good at the end.
> 
> We have two other Pekingese, and two cats, so we still have them to give us some comfort.
> 
> I attached a picture of him when he was about 14-15. Rest in peace Mackenzie.


Very sorry to hear jwoair23, it's very hard when you lose a family member.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry jw it's something we are never ready for..

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear it. We lost the first pet we ever had the 5th of November after 18.5 years .Snoops the Wondercat. Lying on my wife's lap, he was her constant companion, he gasped a couple of times and went peacefully. Shortly before the old fart raised his head and made her scratch his chin one more time.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry JW


----------



## jwoair23 (Dec 4, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Sorry to hear it. We lost the first pet we ever had the 5th of November after 18.5 years .Snoops the Wondercat. Lying on my wife's lap, he was her constant companion, he gasped a couple of times and went peacefully. Shortly before the old fart raised his head and made her scratch his chin one more time.


 
It's never a good time, and its never a good thing, but this is the way we kept hoping Mackenzie would go. I'm sorry to hear about your cat though regardless.

That cantankerous old dog just kept fighting and fighting. As a matter of fact, they had to give him enough sedative for a 100 lb dog, and he was only 23 lbs. He fought and fought until the end. He had a collapsed trachea, which he got through over a year with, but that and some other complications just took too much of a toll this week.

Pets bring so much joy, at least he lived a very long and fulfilled life. 

Thanks for the condolences guys, they are very much appreciated.


----------



## pen (Dec 4, 2012)

17 years is a great run.  Very sorry to hear it came to an end.

Bet you'll find the other pets suffering the next few days too 

pen


----------



## Thistle (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.Pets are family.

Its tough.Lost my oldest cat Sylvester on Sept. 2nd,kidney failure since Apr 2010.At first he had IV every other day,then last Fall the dose was doubled to every day.He would've been 19 last month.I had him since he was 11 months old.Doing great until early Summer,went downhill fast the past couple weeks.

Just went to sleep on same sofa he had stayed on for 3 days.The other 2 cats took turns sleeping next to him the last few days,so they knew it was getting close.I'm sure they miss their ol' buddy,but are in good spirits,eating good & remain pretty active.Have been together 16 years this month,since they were kittens.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 5, 2012)

Condolences from us too.  We had our older cat put down this spring after several months of failing health.  It was tough having to go through it with our kids.  In the end we worked through it and grieved a bit.  We adopted a kitten about a month later from a coalition who traps feral cats.  The mom had a litter and was spayed and re-released.  Every day that the weather is cold, I think about had we not adopted her, that kitten would be living outside.  Something good did come out of our cats passing.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 5, 2012)

17 years = Lots of memories...Sorry for your loss!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear of this JW . . . losing a pet is never easy.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. I have lost 2 dogs past few years now i have 2 more.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Dogs are the best people, by far


----------



## Pagey (Dec 5, 2012)

Deepest sympathies.  We have a 6 y/o miniature Dachshund, and she is our third child.  We'll all be useless basket cases when the time comes, I assure you.  I never seen a dog with such a strong, unique personality.  She's fiercely loyal to me.  The other family members will do, but she's definitely a daddy's girl.


----------



## jwoair23 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks again for all your kind words everyone, I really appreciate it. Today is a better day, just glad to have the memories now... 

Also glad to be a part of this great community, thanks for the support!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 5, 2012)

Burying my Shepard was very difficult particularly that last shovel of dirt.. It was then that I realized the finality and it hit hard.. Not something I like to talk about to this day.. With time it gets better.. No more dogs for me just cats now..

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> Thanks again for all your kind words everyone, I really appreciate it. Today is a better day, just glad to have the memories now...
> 
> Also glad to be a part of this great community, thanks for the support!


 
It's a pretty special bunch of folks here . . . they truly do care whenever any of our members lose someone we love . . . and they truly are the type of folks who would do just about anything for each other . . . even those folks whom they may have never met in person. Just one reason why I still hang out at hearth.com.


----------



## gmule (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It sucks losing your best friend


----------



## loon (Dec 5, 2012)

Still miss Murphy 23 

And you wont forget yours anytime soon man 

loon


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss jw. Losing an old friend is not easy. Sounds like he was an amazing fellow. That's quite an old age for a Peek. This has been a year for a lot of hearth.com pets passing and I feel for you all. We miss our cat immensely still. Got home from vacation and the house was cold and quiet instead of being filled with his happy chortles and purring greetings.


----------



## alfalfa (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I have been there too. Praying the night before that he would pass in his sleep, but it was not to be. The girls came home from college the night before and slept with him on the floor. His kidneys had failed and he was going downhill quickly. We took him to see some people around the neighbor hood so they could say goodby. The vet came to our home to make his passing as peaceful as possible in front of the fireplace in the living room.
It has been 6 years and still chokes me up. I always told him I wouldn't let him die alone and kept that promise. Bless you for letting your friend die with dignity.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 5, 2012)

So Sorry JW.  Animals are truly the best friends.  My Oggie is getting old and I don't know what I am going to do when she is gone.  Really sorry.


----------



## Dix (Dec 5, 2012)

Deepest condolences, JW..and tossing in some Dixie & Matisse snuffles all around your house for good measure.

Tough to lose them. Damned tough.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Dec 7, 2012)

Very sorry to hear it...seems alot of people are losing pets on here.  Tough times....


----------



## luv2byte (Dec 7, 2012)

Its amazing the hold a pet can take on your heart & the size of whole it leaves when they are gone.  It's tough.  I know we will be basket cases when our to dogs go, I worry about my hubby when his "baby" goes.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 9, 2012)

You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.
But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.
So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic, that will
Once more make me whole.
The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.
That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner 'til the end.
Please, understand just what this gift,
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.
You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it too.
So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To now grant me this appeal.
Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.
And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.
I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever faithful friend,
And in your memories I'll run,
...a young dog once again.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 10, 2012)

Thats tough. Sorry for you're loss. Like losing a loyal best friend for sure.


----------



## charly (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Something you think you'll never get over at the time, but time does heal things.... they say your pets never leave you. So far all our dogs have died at home, I can't imagine having to make a decision to put them down,,,uggggg! I guess we have been lucky in that aspect. I have a couple of old girls right now,,, ones 13 and the other is 15. You just make sure you appreciate them while they are here.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been there. Most recently (July 2011) my boy Frisco (avatr pic)......17 y/o......when we first got him, he would curl up on my chest and fall asleep.....and thats just the way he went....curled up on my chest at the Vets office. You have my condolences


----------



## ScotO (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss, bro.  It's amazing how close we become to our pets, and when they are at the end, how crushing it can be to lose them.......


----------



## harryfatcat (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear, the little buggers do work their way into your heart, they are family.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 14, 2012)

Heart felt sorrows to you. Lost a kitten a couple years back, and know the pain.
Still think of the little feller. Most get another pet when it comes time.
I have chosen not to. The heart break is something I choose to avoid.
Sometimes, the pain of losing a loved animal, is greater then that of a human.
Grieve, feel what comes with it, and heal. The feelings & memories can be held forever, long after the physical has perished.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 18, 2012)

I know this is an older forum but just came across it...I've had lots of cats and dogs in my life, put down quite a few...I held the last 8 in my arms as they went...it became a beautiful process to me, to take a creature that had no home, give them all that you could and embrace as they passed...don't ever think you won't see that soul again son...


----------



## charly (Dec 18, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> I know this is an older forum but just came across it...I've had lots of cats and dogs in my life, put down quite a few...I held the last 8 in my arms as they went...it became a beautiful process to me, to take a creature that had no home, give them all that you could and embrace as they passed...don't ever think you won't see that soul again son...


They say your animals never leave you spiritually


----------



## aussiedog3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> * I Rescued A Human Today*
> Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor
> peering apprehensively into the kennels.
> I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her.
> ...


 
I saw a bumper sticker recently.  " Who rescued who?"   It's so, so true.


----------



## harryfatcat (Dec 19, 2012)

You wouldn't think a website about steel and cast iron and setting things on fire would bring you to tears but here I am. I dread the day I have to say goodby to my 4 legged buddies...


----------

